# Wed-Thu Butts



## Cliff H. (Feb 27, 2007)

Starting the thread early but I am getting started.  I have some brown sugar in drying mode in the oven. 

Tomorrow night I will have four Butts going on for an overnighter.  

I have people paying me money for bbq.  Who would have thunk.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 27, 2007)

Keep us informed Cliff!


----------



## Finney (Feb 28, 2007)

Come on boy... I was expecting something new by now.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 28, 2007)

Go Cliff go


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 28, 2007)

The wheels have been turning.  





Scrapped one project.  I put the books up and used  "The Force" and I think I have a winner on the second try.  We shall see.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 28, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> The wheels have been turning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets see the book on the left is Peace Love and Q, the one on the right maybe the paperback version of Smoke and Spice....Get cooking Cliff..


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 28, 2007)

As we return to the Utility Reasearch BBQ Rub Kitchen we observe the Mad Dr Cliff hard at work on his next preperation.  
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 28, 2007)

At 8:00 tonight I have butts in the house.





At 9:00 I have butts on the wsm.





We are expecting some bad weather after midnight so I took some evasive manuvers.  Let the games begin.


----------



## Finney (Mar 1, 2007)

You go Cliff.  
Hope the weather doesn't get too bad. :?


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 1, 2007)

Temps held between 230 and 250 for the last 5-6 hours so I was able to get some shuteye.

I had a bad dream this morning that the temp spiked to 375, when I rushed outside to check on it, I found that the wsm had been hit by a tornado and the meat was gone.   

What a dream.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 1, 2007)

Glad everything is going good Cliff!!  You're a cooking machine with that WSM!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 1, 2007)

The butts on the top are at 191 and the butts on the bottom are at 198.  I am trying to hold out.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 1, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> The butts on the top are at 191 and the butts on the bottom are at 198.  I am trying to hold out.



What are you holding out for?  They're done!  Get them resting now and they'll be ready and still hot to eat at supper time!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 1, 2007)

I was trying to get them all up to 195.  What would you say the range can be to pull them all off ?

I foiled all of them and put the ones that were not up to temp back on.  They are just now getting back to 191 after foiling.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 1, 2007)

Wiggle the bone...if it seems like it's going to pull out clean they are done.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 1, 2007)

Got them all in the cooler now.  I need a better work station than what I am using. 

I have pretty strong back but all the bending over when all I have to work with is the top of the cooler and and kitchen chair really puts a strain on me.  

This was an hour or so ago.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Lookin' good dude


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 1, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I was trying to get them all up to 195.  What would you say the range can be to pull them all off ?
> 
> I foiled all of them and put the ones that were not up to temp back on.  They are just now getting back to 191 after foiling.



Depends Cliff.  I've pulled pullable butts off the cooker in the mid 180's.  Don't necessarily go on temp alone whether it's low or high.  Do the wiggle test that's been suggested and that's a good guide.  Insert your probe or a fork into the meat and if it goes in like hot butter, it's done.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 1, 2007)

16 hours on the wsm and 3 hours in the cooler.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 1, 2007)

that looks incredible!!!

Well done.


----------



## cleglue (Mar 1, 2007)

Looks very good there Cliff.


----------



## Finney (Mar 1, 2007)

That's some good looking pig there, Cliff.

Hope you made out okay with the weather... that was one bad storm moving across the country.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice job Cliff it looked great


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 1, 2007)

My wife asked why one of the butts was mushy.  She is my best/worst critic.  

Out of four butts of different weights the two larger butts were a bit mushy.  I noticed that even though the temp was at 195 they felt heavy and soft compared to the smaller ones.  

After resting, I noticed that  the largest butt had a lot more oil in the foil than the rest of them and it was the one that was at 199 when I took them off.

I tried to take them all off at the same time by averaging the temps between the top and bottom grate.

I guess the question is:

What is the best way to smoke a wsm load of butts ?

ps: I did not foil.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 1, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> That's some good looking pig there, Cliff.
> 
> Hope you made out okay with the weather... that was one bad storm moving across the country.



All I got was a little wind.  Bad weather was all around me though.


----------

